# New 90 Mbuna Tank Questions



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey all, new to chiclids, not the hobby. I just set up a new 90 gallon with a pool sand substrate and a fluval 2217 @ 256 GPH. Im looking forward to adding a mix of Mbuna (20-30). Questions - is 256 gph enough? I heard 5x the volume is needed? This sounds a bit much, the 2217 is awsome. What do you think? Also, what should I use to cyle the tank? Should I just start by puting in some Mbuna's and if so how many? How should I plan my stocking? All at once or 5-10 per week of so? Thanks for any advice. I plan on stocking the semi aggresive ones (labs and one or two others). 
Sean


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Roombo,

A single Eheim 2217 might provide what appears to be a respectable level of turnover, but with a single 2-3Sq" statically-positioned inlet to pick up debris across an 864Sq" footprint (assuming your 90G is W:48" D: 18"), then it's not going to collect anywhere near enough of the detritus, which will leave you constantly battling your water parameters as waste/debris settles, dies and dissolves toxins into the water column...

Consider adding a second canister (of equal size or greater) to your 2217, or alternatively an HOB.

Personally, I run a Marineland C-360, a Rena XP3 and also a powerhead (for surface agitation) on my 90G Mbuna - that keeps things pretty clear for my +/- 28x 4-6" Mbuna.

A second canister will bring many benefits:

1) Increased turnover/agitation of water
2) fewer "dead-spots" for debris to accumulate
3) Redundancy - if one craps out, the second is likely to remain "in production" (unless of course full power is lost)
4) Ability to operate different types of filtration (my C-360 is filled with bio-balls for biological filtration, my XP3 with different density foam/floss for mechanical filtration)
5) Ability to clean one canister during each routine maintenance window - eliminates risk associated with "accidentally" destroying beneficial bacteria, and forcing your fully-stocked tank into a new cycle...
6) Remove unwanted 'clutter' from the tank - I run an inline Hydor heater from the outlet of one canister, and a UV Steriliser from the outlet of the other canister... I no longer have to worry about heaters cracking during water changes, etc...
7) different inlet/return options - my XP3 returns water via a spraybar, the C360 via a jet. Both inlets are the 'standard' version in my tank; but I know others that use internal surface skimmers for inlet, and also using outlets to power under-gravel jet systems too...

re: cycling - I've always added my SA Cichlid stock at around 4-6 fish per week to each of my brand new tanks. I've not suffered any longer-term issues, though I have been diligent to manage 25-30% daily water changes for the first 2-3 weeks to 'dilute' the effects of ammonia as and when it spikes. No losses/longer-term problems (thus far...)

Would be interested to hear your proposed stocking list - Yellow Labs are not normally tagged as 'semi-aggressive', in fact typically they're regarded as one of the more peaceful and placid members of Lake Malawian society...

Cheers (and best of luck)


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you for the info. I was thinking of using a power head instead of using an other can, but must likley I will add an other. I love the Ehiem 2217, I got it at Bigals for 115.00. So far my new stock from 7/17:
4 Labs (1m)
3 Ps Acie
3 Empress (1M)

I was planning on adding 6 more labs (1m5f), 7 more Acie and a couple of synos (how many should I get?) mext week.

Thanks


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Acei's and yellow Labs make great tankmates - both great fish, and with relaxed and undemanding requirements - they'll be great with your Red Empress Haps too, which typically tend to be more gentle fish too - until they spawn, when they can become a little more territorial - but nothing your Labs/Acei's won't be able to handle... "Low Aggression" is a relative term when discussing SA Cichlids...!  

Your proposed stock list sounds very well researched - the red/yellow/blue colour combination will be awesome, and with your m/f ratio's it'll be no time before you witness your fish swimming 'round with gobfuls of eggs! Good luck! (and post some pics!!!)

re: Syno's - I've kept solitary Syno Nyassae in the past, but they tend to stay hidden during the day, preferring instead to scavenge under the cover of darkness... all well and good, but they're a pretty fish in their own right that I never got to see!

I have the 3x S.Multipunct.'s in my current tank, and they're great - very active, and I get to see them frequently during the day too... IMO, I'd recommend 2-4 of these guys (or their ilk) - enough to keep each other active, but not too many that there's not enough eats for them all to enjoy...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Roombo Iam running an eheim 215 and 217 on my 90 gal. So far seems to be doing a good job.When you start stocking I would recomend 2 to 3 fish at a time when you add new fish you seem to get a lot of confusion and aggression but dont worry they will settle down again in a few hours or so. Make sure you have a least 2 caves to each fish and they should be fine. When you cycle you tank ask the store where you buy your fish to give you some used media this will cycle your tank much faster. Hope this helps Pat


----------

